# Flash not working in Chrome [Solved]



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just wanted to test my speed again, getting:






Flash is enabled and I already reinstalled Chrome which gave me the same result trying to load this page....

Tried reinstalling chrome but the file "pepflashplayer.dll" to enable flash is missing, I can't find it on my system.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 17, 2016)

http://openspeedtest.com/


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)

natr0n said:


> http://openspeedtest.com/



speedtest.net works fine in IE just not in Chrome atm for some reason.
Thanks for the link though.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 17, 2016)

any blockers? flash might need to be allowed for that page.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 17, 2016)

I just ran it in FF with Adblocker running, and it loaded fine.
It might be specific to Chrome.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> any blockers? flash might need to be allowed for that page.



Ok, just tried it without adblocker, same result.


----------



## Drone (Oct 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> speedtest.net works fine in IE just not in Chrome



Use beta, it doesn't require any sort of flash


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)

Drone said:


> Use beta, it doesn't require any sort of flash



It does require adblock disabled for it to work though...


----------



## m&m's (Oct 17, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> It does require adblock disabled for it to work though...


Just tried the beta with uBlock enabled and it worked.

EDIT: To fix your plugin issue try this: Type chrome://components in the address bar and update Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## Halo3Addict (Oct 17, 2016)

Works fine for me

Chrome Version 54.0.2840.59 m
Adblock enabled
Ghostery enabled
Adobe Flash Player- Version: 23.0.0.185


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 17, 2016)

Halo3Addict said:


> Works fine for me
> 
> Chrome Version 54.0.2840.59 m
> Adblock enabled
> ...



I'm using Version 54.0.2840.59 m (64-bit)
Adblockplus enabled
Adobe Flash Player- Version: 23.0.0.185 enabled

Weird.. I never had any problems with it before...


----------



## Devon68 (Oct 17, 2016)

I will test it tonight. If I recall correctly it worked for me fine not too long ago in chrome with ublock orgin installed.

Edit: Just tried it, and it works just fine.
Chrome Version 54.0.2840.59 m (64-bit)
Ublock Orgin Enabled.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ok, I found out, even after a reinstall, I'm missing the file "pepflashplayer.dll", It's nowhere to be found on my system.

@Devon68 since you are using the same version as me, could you attach the file "pepflashplayer.dll" in a post here?
I think it might work after that.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2016)

Use 
Testmy.net

St.net is trash


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Use
> Testmy.net
> 
> St.net is trash



Thanks for that, but Flash isn't working at all, not only at speedtest.net.
I'm trying to fix it.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks for that, but Flash isn't working at all, not only at speedtest.net.
> I'm trying to fix it.



i see, i apologize for my unsolicited suggestion .... 

Best of luck in Your endeavor.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't use Chrome, but try the whole chain : Flashplayer reinstall, Shockwave player, Java, Silverlight ? (if you have it ). What other plug in you have ? : Ghostery ?
Update on video drivers recently ? Chrome reinstall ?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> I don't use Chrome, but try the whole chain : Flashplayer reinstall, Shockwave player, Java, Silverlight ? (if you have it ). What other plug in you have ? : Ghostery ?
> Update on video drivers recently ? Chrome reinstall ?



Yeah I've tried a reinstall of chrome which didn't solve the problem.
Not sure when it happened exactly, I just used speedtest.net before and never had a problem, I think it stopped working after an update from chrome (I think).

Chrome does the flashplayer updating itself, If I go to adobe, it says that flashplayer is already installed and that it's getting updated when there is a newer version of chrome.

I just see that I mis the file that can play Flash, the file "pepflashplayer.dll", I don't have it anymore for some reason.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 19, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah I've tried a reinstall of chrome which didn't solve the problem.
> Not sure when it happened exactly, I just used speedtest.net before and never had a problem, I think it stopped working after an update from chrome (I think).
> 
> Chrome does the flashplayer updating itself, If I go to adobe, it says that flashplayer is already installed and that it's getting updated when there is a newer version of chrome.
> ...



I always download Flash (offline installer or on line installer) as well -Skype use it and other browsers I use too.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

lZKoce said:


> I always download Flash (offline installer or on line installer) as well -Skype use it and other browsers I use too.



I don't think you can do that with Chrome.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 19, 2016)

Didn't chrome disable flash entirely recently?  If not they are going to do so soon.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Didn't chrome disable flash entirely recently?  If not they are going to do so soon.



Yeah I know that, but at the time it should be still working.
It's still there when I look at my chrome://plugins page, it shows the location of the file but the actual file isn't there for some reason.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 19, 2016)

Did you try the standalone installer?
https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html?standalone=1


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

m&m's said:


> Did you try the standalone installer?
> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html?standalone=1



Yeah already tried that, a reinstall didn't bring flash back.


----------



## m&m's (Oct 19, 2016)

Go to %userprofile%\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash and delete the folder 23.0.0.185, open Chrome go to chrome://components and click update Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 19, 2016)

m&m's said:


> Go to %userprofile%\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\PepperFlash and delete the folder 23.0.0.185, open Chrome go to chrome://components and click update Adobe Flash Player.



Thanks!!
That was the fix!
All working again


----------

